# New Geico Rideshare Insurance in Ohio!



## fdayton (Jul 31, 2015)

I just got a quote for rideshare insurance for Ohio and talked with Samantha the Geico Rideshare specialist and it is a good rate and I am just grateful that Ohio was one of the newest members of Geico's Rideshare coverage.

Thanks Geico.


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

Did they offer it for full time drivers or part time only like most states?


----------



## fdayton (Jul 31, 2015)

What they offer is a full range plan that covers you personally and while in ride share option with you app on. So the way I look at it is, I have to carry $X.XX in insurance on my 2013 Hyundai for state law and what Geico offers it that plus ride share coverage so the difference is what it is "really costing me" since I already have to carry something. I work part time for uber and they asked me about how many hours I would drive and how many miles I expect to drive. that is it. you can go on line to see what it would cost without obligation. this is new for ohio.


----------



## Fstampaholic (Sep 13, 2015)

fdayton said:


> I just got a quote for rideshare insurance for Ohio and talked with Samantha the Geico Rideshare specialist and it is a good rate and I am just grateful that Ohio was one of the newest members of Geico's Rideshare coverage.
> 
> Thanks Geico.


My Florida State


fdayton said:


> I just got a quote for rideshare insurance for Ohio and talked with Samantha the Geico Rideshare specialist and it is a good rate and I am just grateful that Ohio was one of the newest members of Geico's Rideshare coverage.
> 
> Thanks Geico.


My Florida State Farm agent informed me that "carrying persons for a charge" and using my personal vehicle is subject to denial and cancellation under my current personal policy. They don't have commercial coverage yet for ride sharing. It's now a wait and see for me. The risk of getting caught is just too high. They kindly deleted my Uber account this morning. Good luck to all who are covered. Tried Geico but it was a no go for Florida.


----------



## fdayton (Jul 31, 2015)

Sorry that this is happening and I was going to cancel providing the service as well because of the risk until Geico entered Ohio. The risk without commercial/ride share insurance is too great to take a chance on.


----------



## Woolf (Oct 11, 2015)

Every time I go to get a quote from Geico.com and say I am doing RideShare in Ohio I get a message that says, "Unfortunately we are unable to offer you insurance at this time. Vehicles that are used for ridesharing are not eligible for a GEICO policy." This is true in November of 2015.

I find this very odd since their own website says they DO offer rideshare coverage in *CT, GA, MD, OH, PA, TX, and VA.*

https://www.geico.com/information/aboutinsurance/ridesharing/faq/

I guess I need to call and speak with a real human since their online form does not appear to know this is being offered.


----------



## lissuh (Sep 16, 2015)

Erie offers it in Ohio and you have to specify that you are using it for Ridesharing when the policy is written (with an actual person) so maybe Geico requires an actual person too.


----------



## Woolf (Oct 11, 2015)

When I checked with Erie they said they only offered Rideshare in Illinois and Indiana. But again I did so online. As you mentioned, maybe the secret is speaking with an actual representative rather than their online quotes.

I am glad there may be multiple companies to choose from now.


----------



## Woolf (Oct 11, 2015)

Good news. After speaking to a real person at Geico Commercial Insurance (rather than the Personal Insurance site), I now have ridesharing coverage included in my insurance for Ohio. I feel a lot better about driving now for Uber and/or Lyft.

https://www.geico.com/getaquote/ridesharing/

From their site:

"*When am I covered under the Ridesharing Insurance policy?*
As long as your policy is active, you are always covered based on the coverage's chosen on your policy.

*This includes:*

During all rideshare services (for your listed vehicles)
During normal personal usage (for your listed vehicles)"


----------



## lissuh (Sep 16, 2015)

Woolf said:


> When I checked with Erie they said they only offered Rideshare in Illinois and Indiana. But again I did so online. As you mentioned, maybe the secret is speaking with an actual representative rather than their online quotes.
> 
> I am glad there may be multiple companies to choose from now.


I sell Erie and I know it's in Ohio  They don't offer "real" quotes online for it, you do have to speak with someone.


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

It's nice to see you guys tried to fiddle (hide ridesharing) from your insurance carriers for (years?) for such a Uber opportunity. Great upside for the risk... *plenty* of money with Uber.

Especially since it appears that many states are still or finally wrangling in their respective 50 statehouses to iron out the details (after 4 years of Uber)

Ohio has just passed a bill, that the theoretically deals with Time Share. *State farm* and *Farmers* here seem to be issuing Riders. What this does I don't know. Probably need some court cases to iron it out.

Uber has always had a complex insurance arrangement of *3 phases*, presumably for all 50 states , what a joke.

Uber: (for 3 years) authoritatively : "During *phase 1,* app on, waiting for a ping you are covered by your personal insurance carrier" (Paraphrasing)

Insurance agents and Co's in most of 50 states: "What .. the **** are you talking about?" (for 3 years..)

Insurance Co's and agencys in many states were clueless to Uber's dopey 3 phase coverage chart on their website.

You may want to go to your state Insurance board and regulator website, or call and ask some questions. They should have some answers by now.

Maybe the states who pass bills to to accommodate timeshare drivers have made it all peachy for a $800 rider on personal insurance. Maybe not.

Funny, Uber with all the money and lawyers didn't say anything for years... And really didn't emphasize the ins issue much.

They were too busy collecting money from you drivers, screwing with your rates, and dumping you with a 4.6 rating .

CC


----------



## Musical Insurance Guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Hello 60000_TaxiFares, I was told by a State Farm agent here in Ohio a week or so ago, State Farm did not have ride share insurance in Ohio. They hoped to have it by mid summer. As of January 2016, Insurance.com did not list State Farm as having ride share insurance anywhere. http://www.insurance.com/auto-insurance/coverage/insurance-rideshare-uber-lyft.html. If you have State Farm, and they tell you ride share is covered, If I was you, I'd get that in writing ASAP!


----------

